# way way too early but just a question I have pondered!



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you change the childrens 1st names when they are placed with you? I guess with a baby would be easy enough but what if they were older than babies, ie 2 +?
Not really that important just wondered!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi hun, sw don't usually like you to change the childs name (except under certain circumstances) as this is the one thing that the birth parents have given them that isn't taken away (iyswim) but i think most don't mind if you want to add a middle name 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I would say no to changing a first name as like Pam said its the only thing birth parents have given and its also the one thing that the child will have from birth.

I think if the child is very young (under 1) and name is awful then you could however if you didnt like it you could add a middle name and "try" using this!

I know our 2's FC asked if we were changing their names and i said no however adding an extra one for DD to make it even on amounts of names!

you can however amend spelling of name if you want as long as the child doesnt know how to spell it - Our DD name has been spelt 3ways by SW's and non were the way birth cert had it and we have decied to stick with the one we like!

You do have a section in HS to say of names you dont like however there has to be a good reason-we put 3 down- 2 were the male and female version of our surname and the other was a family name that we wanted as middle name only
xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with the others however we are changing the spelling of our little ones name after legal adoption as he has a very very very unusual spelling of it and it is really tracable so we are changing it to the usual way of spelling it 

He also has 2 middle names and social services were happy if we wanted to use one of those, which we don't 

x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

We will be changing our little girls first name in that it will be lengthened and she will still be known as her birth name if that makes sense (ie. she will have a sunday name lol).  Her name was very unusual and could cause us problems we will keep one of her names as a middle name and have added another middle name also no-one has questioned this and we go to court in june to finalise the adoption and they have sent the papers with her new name on already!

Because her nickname will still be her birth name we feel she will still keep her identity as even when she was 10 months she knew her name! 

Hope this helps if not a bit confusing think I have confused myself!

Dawny


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

We did change our DD birth name but kept it as her middle name.

Her birth name was one we could live with but not one we would have chose we were VERY lucky in the fact that both SW, ours & DD, agreed to a name change........in fact it was our SW who said "If you could change her name, would you & what would you change it to?""

We jumped at the chance and said we'd call her  ####### and keep her birth name as her middle name.

Both SW agreed and the BPS were informed so they know our DD name, the BM said she wish she'd thought of the beautiful name we'd chosen for her & was happy we were keeping DD birth name as her middle name and not getting rid of it all together.

I have to add at this point this was nearly 7 years ago and things have changed a lot!!

I know how lucky we are to have changed her name to one we love. Birth names are part of their identity and i totally understand why some people can, not as though they do on here on FF, get on their high horses and say things about youtaking away their identity and it was the only thing the BPS had been able to give them...........I totally understand and sympathise But like I said our BM was very good about the name change.

I am one of the few very fortunate ones to be able to change the name.

Love
Andrea
#xx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi,

I don't often post - But wanted to add my two penny's worth   We were given the opportunity to change our 2 girls names as the bp's live in very close proximity and the girls would easily have bean recognised if we had been calling there names out in a park etc.  We shortened our youngest Daughters name as it is one that we would have chosen anyway and we completely changed our eldest daughters name but kept her original as a middle name if that makes sense.  I am so relieved that we did as we often see the bp's out and about and as it was over 3 years ago and the girls have changed I would definately be more worried if they had their original names.  Our eldest was 16months when we changed her name and I can honestly say we did not have any problems ( and we did worry that she was too old ) she does know that ****** was her first name and she will talk about it being the inquisitive soul that she is    I know our sw was not happy but under the circumstances she fully understood.

Ann xx


----------

